# I think I am in love.......



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...56&item=4579572589&sspagename=STRK:MEFM:SI:IT


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sharon...your a star...I've now found my camper :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On picture 3 it evens comes with it's own electric pylon.

Very impressive indeed, so much to put away, must take at least half a day to set-up, or at least it would for me.

MHS...Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O No. This one:-


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I would knock bollards over with that one John..........
and lamposts and pedestrians and shop corners.
Mini roundabouts!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

You could knock over Milton Keynes with that!!!!!
Hey thats a good idea

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

IF I were in the market for a RV,. then the only one I would ever consider would be an american eagle, all the other models available don't come into the equation,....just my opinion


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

The Aussies do a nice one... looks very smart.

http://www.swagman.com.au/swagman.asp?page=7000

MHS...Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Now that would be nice parked by the Billabong.......................... 8)


----------

